# Lowering bunks



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

something like this is mo better........glyde stiks...you can easily push the boat off

or lengthen the tongue


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Lowering the rear doesn't look like it will do much (unless the boat will sit down between the fenders.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. The boat will fit nicely between the fenders. I'll probably lower the bunks a bit and wax them thoroughly and not do anything too drastic until I get it to the ramp at my regular fishing spot to see how it does. The glyde slicks look interesting too. I may try them if I'm still having trouble. 

Since the boat is mostly flat bottom, it has a lot of contact area with the bunks, so it must have a lot of friction. I bet the wax will help a lot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don’t recommend any hard bunk coverings. Sand gets on them and makes an abrasive surface that will wear your hull much sooner than carpet over time. Carpet holds sand but it buries in the fibers and isn’t as abrasive as a harder non porous surface. Leave your trailer in the parking lot on a windy day while fishing and come back and the bunks are covered in fine sand. Load the boat on that and go drive home and over time that will eat your hull coating. Been there done that.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

Smackdaddy, great advice. Thank you.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I agree that hard bunks should be avoided, I use food grade silicone spray on mine and my larger flats boat slides right off.

you can likely get away with lowering some but what is going to hurt you the most is the cross members. You want them below the I Beam.

I’d slick the bunks up very well, lower is what you can, and put a roller on the back.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

For some years I towed my heavy 16' boat all over the continent and launched in some strange places.....sometimes with difficulty. One day near my home I saw a trailer for sale in a used boat yard that had a 4" drop axle under it. I bought it for a few $100 and swapped the axle under my trailer. Put my axle back under the "new" trailer and took it back to the dealer. He bought it back - giving himself a nice commission - and had a trailer for sale while I had a trailer that held my boat 4" closer to the ground. It made a big difference on some of those shallow back country ramps.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Thinking about this, here's a picture of it with the drop axle under it on a trip into Canada........


----------

